# Vista can't See my Mac Shared Folder



## jay964 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey guys, new to the mac and so far so good.

Only problem im having is my Vista accessing my mac shared files.

The mac can access the vista files both at my house and my office.  On my PCs, when i click network the mac is showing up, however when i click it (j's macbook) the only thing that shows up is the public shared folder and the printer.   what am i doing wrong?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 1, 2009)

How have you defined the shares on the Mac side?


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 1, 2009)

Sharing files between a Windows Vista Home Edition PC and a Mac running OS X Leopard 10.5 and is close enough for SnowLeopard.


----------

